# Cosmic Sour D + OG Kush



## greenmentat (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey there, 
First time west coast long season grower here
Doing 4 Sour D and 2 OG Kush, the Sour D was vegged since late February and was about 3 feet when we put it into two hundred gallon smart pots with ocean forest/light warrior soil.  The 2 OG kush were bought at a dispensary in town and were about 2.5 feet when I put them outside along with everything else in the beginning of June.  So far I've been using Canna Terra veg, Rhizotonic, and Cannazyme (supplemented with the Rick's Monster Grow Myrcor for the first feed), then wait a couple days and give them some water, and then wait a day, and give them some compost tea (Diamtomic, Fancy Fish, Crazy Kelp, 50/50 Baseline).  They seem to like this regiment.  I haven't treated for bugs yet.  Normally, I use Mildew Cure for PM, Seranade for Fungus, and Avid for mites (yeah, only if I have to).  I just checked in with them today and it looks like they're got some caterpillar issues and spider mites.  I'm going to treat that soon.

Issues that have come up so far:
I can't afford these nutrients -- I bought these for my indoor grow (just 48 plants total soil volume 240gls) and I've been using them on my outdoor for a few weeks now but the Rhizo and the Cannazyme is hella expensive and the boost for flower isn't cheap either.  So, I'm going to switch to the General Organics line in a couple days here.  I don't foresee any problems.

These girls are getting very big (about five feet and very wide) and I need to start tying them up for support and to get more light to the inner part of the plant and prevent bugs and shiet from gathering there. 

I don't feel comfortable with my watering/feeding technique and schedule.. I've been watering on the outside ring of the pot and then feeding (nutes/tea) on the inside ring of the pot but I really want to get a drip system going and get a steady nute/tea schedule going

I've never grown plants this size before... It's always been tiny little plants.... This should be fun. 

The one pic shown is one of the Sour D.  It's about a week old and there has been a lot of growth.  I'm update tomorrow and add some pics of the OG Kush and the rest of the Diesels.

Thanks..I welcome all feedback.  Peace, braddahs


----------



## greenmentat (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe it's been two months... Sorry it's been so long since I updated.  Here are a couple shots... they've grown quite a bit!









Still need to tie these girls up... They're probably not going to be ready for harvest until Halloween or later.


----------



## Chewbongo (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice, she's a monster


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice :aok:


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 2, 2011)

look great to me


----------



## greenmentat (Sep 29, 2011)

This is one of the SDs.. coming in nice.. still another thirty days to go:hubba:


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 29, 2011)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are really gonna sling you some smoke Good Job. :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 30, 2011)

:holysheep: Nice job!


----------



## greenmentat (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a pic of one of my sour ds after last weeks rain made the buds so heavy that the main stalk snapped on this 8 footer.....   Not the only sd in the garden so I will get to sample some "ripe" SD in the future... Lookin' at the bright side :hubba:


----------



## Ellie65 (Oct 10, 2011)

greenmentat said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe it's been two months... Sorry it's been so long since I updated.  Here are a couple shots... they've grown quite a bit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 175073
> ...



Really looks great to me..but are you sure you got this result in just two months..Great going..do you have any more pics of such example.


----------

